# Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

My life is officially complete! This Veyron was sitting outside of a club at South Beach.


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (pcbootleger)*

i live in san diego and saw one driving in a town called pacific beach as me and my friends were taking a cruise it was bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lodator (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (pcbootleger)*

holy sh*t


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (lodator)*

probobly scott stortch...baller


----------



## blckjetaman (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (TTurboNegro)*

yea im sure it was scott! i hear he drives it often out there


----------



## dubious311 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (blckjetaman)*

I saw one it was white and light blue on the border of Greenwich CT and NY. I should have followed it but I was too busy working


----------



## VdubinTheLou (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (pcbootleger)*

i think scott storch's is white w/ red interior. those cars are so incredibly sick.....


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (dubious311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubious311* »_I saw one it was white and light blue on the border of Greenwich CT and NY. I should have followed it but I was too busy working

LOVE that white/blue color scheme!
Though black on black is pretty hot too!


----------



## ALTIMA (Oct 1, 2004)

that is scott's car.. he was on mtv cribs and dub magazine not to long ago with it.. not to mention ive seen him driving it around sobe alot... I had the chance to see one flying down the I-4 in tampa the other week (silver/white) and when i say flying.. i mean flyingggg..


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (lodator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lodator* »_holy sh*t

_Quote, originally posted by *lodator* »_holy sh*t

_Quote, originally posted by *lodator* »_holy sh*t

_Quote, originally posted by *lodator* »_holy sh*t


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Hope he does not scrape the bottom of his car on that soda cap


----------



## Texan_Brandon (Dec 31, 2005)

Yep, thats Scott's. Its on and off Star Island on a weekly basis.


----------



## Loot (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (pcbootleger)*

you should have stole it


----------



## s4turbodub (Jan 24, 2006)

There sooo sick looking.


----------



## teuflischvr6 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (s4turbodub)*

thats mine. and i would appeciate not touching it and leaving your greasy fingerprints and posting pictures without my permission


----------



## s4turbodub (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah that is scott storchs bugatti.


----------



## teuflischvr6 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (s4turbodub)*

i know, i was joking they probably should've blurred his license plate though


----------



## mkev0917 (Dec 29, 2006)

he needs a ticket for no front plate!


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

I want that rear emblem


----------



## ervinj74 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (pcbootleger)*

Definetly one of the better color schemes I've seen on that car. some of the other color combos are...dare I say...GAWDY. I saw one in ATL a while back...should have taken pics.


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (ervinj74)*

ive am so lucky to have seen three! yes three bugatti veyrons. two in irvine. different color schemes and one in san diego. i have a picture of the more recent one. ...darn phone contracts and me with no money to get a cool phone.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (XS_GTI3)*

i like how it almost looks like that damn hippie is sitting on the front end

















tool city.



_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 10:30 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (lodator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lodator* »_holy sh*t

X2














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_
tool city.

_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 10:30 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## forcedfedvw (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (pcbootleger)*

That Thing is sick


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (TTurboNegro)*

yeah i was going to say the same thing, its probably scott storc's car. that guys a ***** douche bag and a half


----------



## Bulldozer (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (mkev0917)*

Florida (as well as most states) don't use front plates. They only issue a rear plate.


----------



## butler68 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Saw a Veyron in South Beach Miami (pcbootleger)*

that looks real good. I wouldn't mind finding that on the on the street.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Bulldozer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bulldozer* »_Florida (as well as most states) don't use front plates. They only issue a rear plate.









thanks goodness. Front Plates FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

